# Trim tag code help



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I looked at another 67 LeMans today and it had 2BR on the TT. I still haven't found a site to decode the options lines. Anyone know what the B and R represent ? Car was built in Pontiac, MI
Also, it needs a trunk pan and the body mounts under it just behind the tires. Are the parts needed to replace all this available ? I haven't seen the body mounts in any of the on-line catalogs. Maybe the same as a Chevelle ?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Too Many Projects said:


> I looked at another 67 LeMans today and it had 2BR on the TT. I still haven't found a site to decode the options lines. Anyone know what the B and R represent ? Car was built in Pontiac, MI
> Also, it needs a trunk pan and the body mounts under it just behind the tires. Are the parts needed to replace all this available ? I haven't seen the body mounts in any of the on-line catalogs. Maybe the same as a Chevelle ?


2B = 3-spd manual transmission floor

2R = Rear seat speaker

If you order a 7 piece trunk kit part #BP1262G the braces are included, I have one brace for sale click on the picture to go to the thread;


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

05GTO said:


> 2B = 3-spd manual transmission floor
> 
> 2R = Rear seat speaker
> 
> ...


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The Parts Place has a one piece trunk floor, part number BP7038Z.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

05GTO said:


> The Parts Place has a one piece trunk floor, part number BP7038Z.
> 
> Nice !! That would eliminate a lot of welding and look MUCH better. I bookmarked the site as I hadn't seen it before. Not enough pics though, I need visual stimulation.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't you have to have it off the frame and one quarter panel and inner fender well off to do the 1 piece trunk floor??


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rukee said:


> Don't you have to have it off the frame and one quarter panel and inner fender well off to do the 1 piece trunk floor??


:agree

I don't see any way to do a one piece thru the trunk opening!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Don't you have to have it off the frame and one quarter panel and inner fender well off to do the 1 piece trunk floor??


I don't think it has to be off the frame, but yes, 1 quarter panel and the tail panel need to be removed to do it right and with the condition of the qp on the one I looked at yesterday, it would all be part of it's "restoration"....


----------

